# Stopping Progesterone



## lsh2010

Hi,

I'm currently 32 weeks pregnant, and had a scare last week of pre-term labour, was given steroids and everything seems to have calmed down now! But I'm due to stop taking my progesterone pessaries at 34 weeks, is he likely to come not long after? At the last check at 27 weeks my cervix length was 2.9cm.

How long after stopping the pessaries have you given birth??

Thanks


----------



## FeistyMom

I haven't had a pre-term labor scare so far, but my OB did say that if I go into active labor this week (34th week) that they would not do anything to stop it and would let it progress normally.

Anyone else have more info on this?


----------



## elijah4

Im on the supositories this time around but with my last I was getting the weekly progesterone shot. The doctor had to reschedual my appointment for the day after I was due for the shot and I went into labor and had my son. I have talked to many women on the shot and suppositories and most have the baby within a week from stopping. My perinatologist said the drop in progesterone will send you into labor. This time the suppositories arent really helping, my cervix is shorter this time then it has been in any of my previous pregnancies and the contractions/irritable uterus is crazy active. He wont take me off the suppositories but did say if I choose to have another baby in the future, he is going to put me on the shot again. Hope that helps some and keep us updated :)


----------



## lsh2010

I;ve been planning and stressing about him coming early he will probably be overdue now 

i'm due to finish work at 36 weeks so fingers crossed he stays in till then at least!! 

Thanks for the replies


----------

